# home DIY tips for beginner?



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The term "DIY" is by implication project or task specific, so the guidance you need will depend on what you are wanting to do. Hopefully, the more you do the more you know and the less help you need.

This site is an excellent resource with both DIY'ers and professions participating. YouTube can be useful and can provide lots of visuals, but you have to be aware that there is a lot of garbage on their that is either wrong, dangerous or both. I don't have an favourite website or YouTube contributor but other might drop by with theirs.

As much as it may frustrate at the time, accept mistakes as teachable moments. They may cost you some time, materials or knuckles, but you will be smarter next time. The key is to work safely and use the right tools for the job. You can cut baseboard trim with a chainsaw but it's not a good idea. Start with basic tools and grow your inevitable collection as your experience, knowledge and confidence grows. 

Don't be afraid to recognize your limitations. Sometimes it's just a better idea to simply call a trade professional.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Spam..... This exact post has been copied and pasted randomly into several other threads.


----------



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

Pinterest, Houzz for decorating ideas. Youtube videos on instructions/how-to.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

You're on the perfect website if you want to learn how to do something around the house. I wish, when I was in your shoes, that I had internet and a website devoted to all things DIY. When I have an issue that I don't know about I come here for answers.


----------



## kitho (May 30, 2017)

Thankyou all for helping! No it's not spam, I'm just not sure how this website works 'cause i'm not really used to this kind of websites . But i'm gonna try it out now, thankyou very much.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

My apologies then. Welcome to the site!

As far as other places to get DIY info, Google and Youtube are almost always where I start. So much info is out there.


----------

